# ELGIN 3 STAR MEN'S BOY'S BICYCLE 26" HUB SUSPENSION BRAKELIGHT PREWAR SKIPTOOTH



## tomsjack (Mar 14, 2020)

ELGIN 3 STAR MEN'S BOY'S BICYCLE 26" HUB SUSPENSION BRAKELIGHT PREWAR SKIPTOOTH On Ebay

https://www.ebay.com/itm/ELGIN-3-STAR-MENS-BOYS-BICYCLE-26-HUB-SUSPENSION-BRAKELIGHT-PREWAR-SKIPTOOTH/233522390021?


----------



## mrg (Mar 14, 2020)

Great OG bike, crazy price!


----------



## Pedals Past (Mar 14, 2020)

How many of these have u  seen its 1942 I really like it


----------



## mrg (Mar 15, 2020)

Actually seen quite a few ( and owned a couple) over the years but that one is really complete still having it’s fork mounted headlight, stubby tail light & white bars, a floater and probably rarer color but never seen them go for that kind of money.


----------



## Pedals Past (Mar 15, 2020)

saw a really clean one at Ann arbor it sold for about that money in 90’s


----------



## Pedals Past (Mar 15, 2020)

Pu only part ....


----------



## Euphman06 (Mar 15, 2020)

Killer bike...but Id say at least 1k over priced. Would love to own it though

Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pedals Past (Mar 20, 2020)

Your probabely right in that maybe a grand in parts and a skeleton worth $300 but together  its a pretty damn cool very hard year bike to find from any maker .....  its just 3 hour round trip even out of LA to pu even now with no traffic ..... shipped at that be a consideration if you like those well known tankless jewels


----------



## bikewhorder (Mar 21, 2020)

I really dig this bike, its only money right?


----------



## tryder (Mar 21, 2020)

Different wheels than shown on "Dave's Vintage Bikes".


----------



## Pedals Past (Mar 28, 2020)

So sent someone to look at this bike was willing to pay his price as he verbally called it a 8...... its maybe a 6 rear fender is rusted has drop stand no clip rear fender is rotten missing end and lights have issues front has a newer bottom but inside is rusted rear light lenses are broken .... suspicious in that there was only one picture


----------

